# quaker parrot acting sick



## cryllc (Dec 22, 2007)

Hello everyone, it's Crystal, I've not been on in a long time. I need some advice on my Quaker Sunny. He's approximately 13 years old and I've had him around 3 years. He is usually playful with his hanging toys and eating on and off. Like normal, and when I got home yesterday from work about 1 he's been in the corner and really tired acting. He will eat a bit of apple or something treat-like but he's being really strange and I think he is sick. I've not noticed labored breathing or any of that but it's really worrying me because birds die so quickly when they are sick. I put a blanket over his cage last night but I need some extra help if there is anything I could do at all. Thank you all for any advice. Also there are no bird vets in my area. Crystal


----------



## cryllc (Dec 22, 2007)

Can parrots have Terramycin antibiotic in their water?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

You need to get him to an avian vet ASAP. If you go messing around, putting stuff in the water, without knowing the cause, you can do more harm than good. Also if he has a bacterial infection, the antibiotic may not be the right one to kill the bacteria but mask it so it is difficult to identify. 
When birds are ill, often they go off food and water. If the medicine is in the water and they aren't drinking, they are not going to get well.


----------

